
My Response to Chris Hughes - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/20190509/my-response-to-chris-hughes/
======
dredmorbius
This might be worth consideration without the gratuitously ad hom first
'graph.

But with it? No.

Contrast Hughes's own (much commented) positive characterisation of Zuckerbrg.

